# Limping



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi All, 

I may be being over anxious here, but just want some reassurance. I took George to the fields this afternoon, the grassess are really high and he just loves to run and jump in them. We got to the other side of the fields and were looking over the brook at the floods, and then George started holding on of his front paws up. Then he lay down and wouldn't walk (still wagging tail) he got up, walked a bit then held his paw up. I checked his paw, he had a couple of those grassy ball things stuck in his leg, so I got rid of those and he seemed fine. Then we saw another dog and he went off to have a play, when he came back he was limping a bit and holding his paw up again 

So I had another look, removed any more grassy seed things, and we walked home. He has limped intermittently since, he's wagging his tail, happy as usual, and has jumped on the sofa and gone nuts as he does when he gets wet. I've checked both his front legs, taken out all grassy type stuff. His paw pads look fine, and checked his dew claws too.

He's not wincing when I touch his legs - in fact lay down very calmly for me to look at them, but is still limping a little. Should I be concerned, or will he just have strained it or something and be fine?

I know I'm totally overprotective but I cant help it!

All advice appreciated

Thanks in advance

Becky!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi There!
Oh poor little one. Maybe he steped on something that bruised him a little...I am not sure, I would probably if it were me...give it a day just to see if it passes. if it gets any worse I would pop into the vets, but he may have just hurt himeslf a little. 
look at it really good, and make sure there is no thorn or anyhting sharp and small in there. 

Hope he is ok....I am sure he will be fine.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

He could ua e just pulled somethi.g when jumpi.g about. inca did that i left it a day or too and didnt see an improvement so made an apointment for the vets. as soon as i came off the phone from the vets she started walking propperly and the vet couldnt find anything when we went but atill charged me for an ingection, consoltation and something els i dont remember what. so id say give it a good couple of days and her should be fine.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

One of my cockers had an intermittent limp when she was growing. The vet reckoned she would grow out of it and in her case she did. I think she was given anti-inflammatories.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh you can never be too over protective over your dog .. it just shows you care.. 

lots of good advice already .. just keep an eye on it ...

I know a cocker spaniel how had to have his paw operated on due to grass seed being stuck in it .. so I am constantly checking my girls paws ... hey you thought you were over protective .. I take my dogs to the vet all the time and call my vet for advice etc, better to check these thingsout, as leaving something can cause much bigger problems...

Becky please keep us posted on how George is in the next few days.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The only other thing I can think of, and you may have done this already, is to check between the pads in case a grass seed or something is stuck in there. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jn0sfi


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont know if you've seen my thread but Buddys just had a grass seed stuck in his front paw and thats what he was doing limping a little ,you really have to pull the fur apart and have a good look its easier if the fur is wet ,there was pus on Buds paw so i could see that it was an infection but the actual seed is really hard to see.

If you look online it will show you a picture the seed part which is sharp goes in the skin then the body trys to get rid of it hence the pus so all that was sticking out was a very thin feathery piece at the end of the seed the vet pulled this and out it popped.

Just a thought as Buddy had been running in the long grass on sunday and by Monday he was licking his paw alot.


----------

